# New Puppy Worms questions



## CrystalS (Apr 16, 2011)

So last sunday we got a new puppy, Snowy. My aunt's dog had 5 and she gave one to my daughter. It is a mix of westie-poo (mom) and bichon-Maltese (dad). He is 10 weeks old today and we took him to his first vet appointment. 
They told us he has tapeworms, roundworms and coccidious. They gave him the mdicine and some medication for us to give for 10 days and a pill for next month plus heart worm stuff. I did not see anything in the poop. We were picking it up with tissue. We switched to the plastic poop bags. He told us to be sure to wash our hands after handling the puppy so we don't get these worms ourselves. My daughter is 6 and is petrified of getting the worms. She always has some scrapes from playing and is afraid they will get into her hands. She is now reluctant to touch the puppy, where before she was always holding him, cuddling him, playing with him etc. 
So I looked online and it doesn't give a whole lot of info on how we contract them, other than eating without washing hands. Some places say these things are on their fur, which makes me wonder if I should wash his bedding and soft toys? He lays on the couch with my daughter. Will these things migrate to the couch or our clothes? If there are worms in the poop and he poops on the rug, will they be on the rug now? How do you kill them if they are? We are trying to get him to "go" outside. We have only had him for 6 days, it has been cold for all but one of those and raining for half. We take him out and he sits there and shivers. He pees on the puppy pads as soon as he comes in but poops on the porch rug. He never manages to go on the pad for poop. It has rained and been cold and he just isn't going outside, which a whole other topic. Though at least I would not be thinking about poop on the rug. 
The only dogs he was around where he was born, all have been dewormed. 
We have only taken him outside to our own backyard to try to train him to go outside. How on earth does he have these things? I don't want him reinfected. Now that he has some medicine in him, the vet said we should see dead worms in the poop. But is it ok if I want to walk him to the bus stop with my daughter or should we wait for the rest of the shots? 
Sorry so long and so many questions. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CrystalS (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks. It is way to easy to get misinformation on the net. I am glad to find this forum.


----------



## CrystalS (Apr 16, 2011)

One more question:
How long does it take after the dewormer for him to be worm free? I have some thich yellow liquid to give him for 10 days. I see stuff in his poop from him grabbing leaves and grass, but nothing that looks like rice kermals or wormy things. I want to take him to our families house at the end of the week for Easter. They have an austistic son, who won't be on hand washing mode.


----------



## CrystalS (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah it does seem like a weird rut to get into. My daughter is in Kindergarden where they instilled a big hand washing/sanitizing schedule into them. She worries to much generally. So when the vet looked at her and told her to wash her hands because she could get the worms, it made a HUGE impact. I know why they tell kids, since they do tend to be bad at keeping hand out of mouth, clean or unclean. Telling her so strongly just made her afraid. When we go for Easter it is 2.5 hours each way. I just wanted to be sure since the nephew won't be so conscious as my kid. Goodness knows, he doesn't need more medical problems in his life.


----------

